# Emma Fischer



## Jason Fischer (May 22, 2007)

If you're wondering why I haven't been posting a lot lately, here's why! My first child, Emma Michelle Fischer, was born on 5/15. She really looks like her mother! Time will tell if papa's traits come through! She is a back-cross (Japanese x Half Japanese), similar to the breeding technique of Phrag. Jason Fischer, so she just has to turn out cute! (like the orchid analogy I put into this?) 

And yes, if I can get Phrag. Jason Fischer to cross with Phrag. Asuko Fischer, you know what we will name that hybrid.

These pics were taken on day 2, so now her eyes are much more wide open. It's amazing to see the changes that take place daily.

Here are the pics some of you have been waiting to see:

The father & daughter shot






The stick your tounge out shot.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2007)

Great photos Jason. She's absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 22, 2007)

Congrats...she is beautiful!!!:clap:


----------



## Candace (May 22, 2007)

Too cute.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2007)

She's really sweet. Congrats, Jason.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

She's a cute baby! I would have thought she was a pure asian baby


----------



## Equestris (May 23, 2007)

You look like you have been holding babies all your life.  Such a sweet picture! She is a beautiful little girl. Enjoy this new chapter of family life; I hope you are getting _some _sleep!


----------



## Bolero (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful baby!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## paphreek (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Jason!


----------



## Heather (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations to you all, she's a lovely sight. Keep us updated as she grows please!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

HAHA. You got me; I thought it was a new besseae hybrid! Congrats man.


----------



## paphioland (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Jason!!!! She is gorgeous.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Jason!

Exciting times!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 23, 2007)

Gorgeous! Eric


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (May 25, 2007)

How did I miss this thread??

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

Jon


----------



## Ernie (May 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Welcome to the club! 

-Ernie


----------



## TADD (May 25, 2007)

Congrats! Your life will never be the same, but would you really want it to be after holding her in your arms?


----------



## Jason Fischer (May 26, 2007)

Baby update! Here's a shot at 1 week old! You are right Tadd, exactly right.

She's got big anime eyes. I will have to dress her up as hello kitty for Halloween.

We are thoroughly enjoying being parents!


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2007)

Great update photo Jason. Please do post a picture of her in her Hello Kitty outfit when the time comes.


----------

